# New Vocabulary Word



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Electile Dysfunction: the inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party in the 2008 election year. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm there. What's the recommended treatment?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i am not sure what the treatment would be for this horrible problem. but i do know that it must include a generous amount of ky warming liquid. :lol:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

since there is no good candidate in the big 2. Ill try the libertarian or American party candidate.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

redleg said:


> since there is no good candidate in the big 2. Ill try the libertarian or American party candidate.


The problem with that is that only the conservative thinking folks would do that. Then the communist party in disguise has a much better chance of winning the election. This is what happened in '92.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> redleg said:
> 
> 
> > since there is no good candidate in the big 2. Ill try the libertarian or American party candidate.
> ...


Yeap, a vote for one of these 'third party' candidates is a vote for the socialist nominee from the Democratic Party. I don't know if I can vote for McCain for President, I guess time will tell.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Come to think of it. I don't know that I have ever been aroused by a presidential candidate, or president at that. Maybe we should pick the next president out of a Playboy to solve this problem.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You know there was that Playmate from Emery County a little over a year ago. I would vote for her.  -()/>-


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Come to think of it. I don't know that I have ever been aroused by a presidential candidate, or president at that. Maybe we should pick the next president out of a Playboy to solve this problem.


i nominate tamara whitmer. google her if you dare.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Come to think of it. I don't know that I have ever been aroused by a presidential candidate, or president at that. Maybe we should pick the next president out of a Playboy to solve this problem.
> ...


Nice, I could live with her as President.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I will just become a hermit at least until after November. Come to think of it, I could be a "Ransid Crabtree". I think I have the talent. The more I think about it the better it sounds. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

